# Reparatur von Siemens Baugruppen



## Stern8 (24 Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin zufällig über dieses Forum gestolpert und bin sehr angetan, wie rege hier diskutiert wird und Meinungen ausgetauscht werden.

Mein Interesse an diesem Forum ist nicht nur privater Natur.

Ich beschäftige mich beruflich größtenteils mit der Reparatur von Baugruppen. Hier vor allem Siemens Baugruppen, wie S5, S7 oder Teleperm C, M, Me oder XP. Aber auch Baugruppen von ABB/BBC und AEG.

Falls jemand von Ihnen also Fragen haben sollte, kann er sich gerne an mich wenden.

Grüße
Stern8


----------



## gravieren (24 Mai 2007)

Bist du teuer   

Hast du eine Homepage.

Kannst du auch  Siemens  3RW3046-1AB14.
Habe ein halbes Dutzend defekt rumliegen.


----------



## Stern8 (24 Mai 2007)

Hallo und guten Abend,

teuer richtet sich ja immer nach der Vorstellung.
Grundsätzlich läuft es bei uns so, dass der Kunde die Ware schickt und wir dann einen kostenlosen KV erstellen. Somit hat der Kunde kein "Risiko".

Näheres per PN :wink:

Grüße


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Mai 2007)

hallo,
ist das eine richtige firma? wo ist der sitz? wie schnell wird repariert?


----------



## Stern8 (25 Mai 2007)

*Info*

Hallo Dietmar,

ja, es handelt sich um eine richtige Firma.
Nähere Informationen habe ich Ihnen eben per Mail zukommen lassen.

Grüße
Stern8


----------



## zotos (25 Mai 2007)

Stern8 schrieb:


> Hallo Dietmar,
> 
> ja, es handelt sich um eine richtige Firma.
> Nähere Informationen habe ich Ihnen eben per Mail zukommen lassen.
> ...




Es wird ja hier im Forum immer wieder nach Firmen gefragt die Reparaturen von SPS-Baugruppen durchführen.

 Also gut wenn sich eine meldet aber warum die Geheimniskrämerei?

Stell doch mal die Firma vor oder einen Link auf die Homepage falls vorhanden.


----------



## Stern8 (25 Mai 2007)

*Firmeninfo*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte kein Geheimnis um meine Firma machen.
Allerdings wollte ich mich und meine Dienste auch nicht aufdrängen.

Es freut mich, dass Ihr euch für meine Firma Interessiert, daher ein paar Einzelheiten.

Die Firma besteht seit 1985 und wir haben uns darauf spezialisiert vor allem ältere Elektronik zu reparieren, für die es seitens der Hesteller keinen Support mehr gibt.

Unter anderem reparieren wir auch Baugruppen, wie die von ABB/BBC, AEG und vor allem Siemens Teleperm C, M, ME und XP, Coros etc.

Weitere Informationen finden sich auf unserer Homepage www.elektronikreparatur.de

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.
Grüße
Kerstin


----------

